# What size Judogi?



## YinYang (Dec 8, 2008)

Ive seen different reccomendations- wondered what you suggest.

Im 5 ft 9 in and 240+ pounds.  I dont want a gi that will be under foot or past my wrist.

Thanks for any help-
Andrew


----------



## YinYang (Dec 8, 2008)

And what is the difference between single weave and double weave??

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 9, 2008)

Size 6 at least( remember they shrink about a size in the wash).

I'm 5' 10", 240 and my size 5 I gotta wear a t shirt with cause it's too small. Going to keep my size 5 pants which work fine but going to a 6 jacket

Double weave just means more fabric in the jacket to resist being torn during play. I do not recommend a double weave jacket during the summer months.


----------



## YinYang (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the answer.  Ive found some inexpensive gis in single weave, and I have to order 2, one for me and one for the little dragon so cost is a bit of an issue.

Ill be getting mine in natural, I like the look a lot more than bleached white.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 9, 2008)

If you're still about the same size you were when you were studying aikido with me, Andrew, then a six should do it.  The difference in single and double weave is the difference in texture between a sheet and a quilt if that makes any sense.  The double weave are much more expensive but, especially for an adult in a judo class, will last a lot longer as they are much thicker than the single weave.  There will be a ton of tugging and pulling on your gi so getting a single weave that's not an extra heavy weight is a waste of money if you plan to train in judo for more than a very short period of time.  Six months of washing will wear on the weave enough to weaken it substantially.  So, unless you want to be replacing your gi on a regular basis then you should go with the more expensive double weave.  Your daughter should be fine with single as her training won't be quite as severe as yours.


----------



## teekin (Dec 9, 2008)

At 240lbs a single weave will tear in Randori unless it's an uberexpensive BJJ Honeycomb ( Vulcan) weave but then it won't likey be large enough or legal. A cheaper double will last longer but will not be as comfy or last as long. Sometimes cheap now is false economy. Very few things are more comfy than a well worn beat up gi.
lori


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah Im 225 and need a double.  The heavier you are the better it is to go with a double.  Youll regret it if you get a single.


----------



## YinYang (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you all (U 2 Jeff) for the replies, very informative.  Most MAs you only need a "typical" GI, but I know in Judo if its not a "heavy" jacket, it may not last long.

All they use at the school for Judo is double weave, I am assuming a single weave would be like a traditional beginner's Aikido or Karate gi, which is not very strong at all (for Judo).

Thanks much,
Andrew


----------



## matt.m (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the Bear Brand and the Century Judo Gi's.  Double weave heavy is the only way to go for judo.  If you can get the reversible blue and white.  That way when you go to competition then it will certainly be in your best interest.


----------



## howard (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi,

Check out Howard kimonos. You can google it to get the URL.

It's run by a guy in California. If you decide to order a gi from him, you call him directly at the number on his website. He'll talk to you about your height and weight, and recommend the appropriate size for both jacket and pants (you can buy them in separate sizes for an add'l $10, at least that was the cost when I bought one). Back when I bought mine (about 4 years ago), the total price was something like $65. And I got different sizes in the jacket and pants.

You can't go wrong with the basic white unbleached gi. 100% cotton, very heavy jacket, reinforced knees in the pants. I really can't imagine anybody tearing the jacket. The lapels are really thick.

Yeah, they're heavy in hot weather, but I always managed, in a dojo with no a/c in the summer.

I'd say it's well worth your while to check him out.


----------

